# Local rock musician supports slain Philly cop Danny Faulkner



## Dane (Sep 26, 2003)

Gary Cherone (Extreme / Van Halen) just released a video of his song "The Murder of Daniel Faulkner" in which he describes Faulkner's murder by convicted scumbag Mumia Abu Jamal. This is a rare case of a celebrity or music industry figure standing in support of Danny and his widow Maureen.

*Instead of celebrating her 31st wedding anniversary, Maureen Faulkner will be in court for the latest appeal by Mumia Abu-Jamal, who was convicted of killing her husband, Danny, 29 years ago. She tells Michael Smerconish why our justice system is a farce.*​
*A scuffle ensued between Faulkner and Cook. Abu-Jamal ran across the street and emptied the gun registered in his name into Faulkner. Before his death, Faulkner returned fire and shot Abu-Jamal in the stomach. Both men were taken to the same hospital, where Abu-Jamal was heard to say, "I shot the motherf---er and I hope the **motherf---er dies.**" *

Here's the link, scroll down for the video:

Mumia Abu-Jamal Case: Murdered Policeman?s Widow Speaks Dek: Instead of celebrating her 31st wedding anniversary, Maureen Faulkn - The Daily Beast

28 Years and he still hasn't been executed. :banghead:


----------



## trueblue (Jan 21, 2008)

Wow so rare that support comes from "artists". I'm sure Cherone will now be an outcast and shunned by some of his music friends. But he will always be remembered by the law enforcement community for standing up to an evil POS. Thank you Mr. Cherone...we won't forget.


----------



## HousingCop (May 14, 2004)

*Kudos to Gary Cherone. Although he screwed the pooch with his version of Van Halen, I will never forget this. Others, such as the following scumbags.... *The list of Abu-Jamal's celebrity supporters has included entertainment notables such as Ed Asner, Naomi Campbell, Danny Glover, Whoopi Goldberg, Norman Lear, Spike Lee, Paul Newman, Susan Sarandon, and Oliver Stone; writers Maya Angelou, E. L. Doctorow, Norman Mailer, Salman Rushdie, and William Styron; activists and social critics Ossie Davis, *Henry Louis Gates, Jr.,* bell hooks, Ralph Nader, Gloria Steinem, and Cornel West; attorney Johnny Cochran; religious politico Jesse Jackson; and foreign dignitaries Nelson Mandella (president of South Africa) and Jacques Chirac (president of France).........* can blow donkeys. *
*See who's highlighted above and you can see the kind of "support" this maggot gets. *


----------



## USM C-2 (Oct 27, 2010)

Good for him! 

Though, for me, David Lee Roth defines VH.

Just a Gigolo...


----------



## jeepster (Jan 29, 2009)

Bravo to Gary Cherone for performing the video which was made for a new documentary film on the Daniel Faulkner murder "The Barrel of a Gun". Gary has his roots in the Malden area and is a down to earth person. He does not get caught up in that Lib crap like those celebrities who support "cop killer" Mumia. I read the biography by Faulkner's widow: *Murdered by Mumia: A life sentence of loss, pain, and injustice* by Maureen Faulkner and Michael A. Smerconish. This book goes into the story and court cases of the events on the murder of Danny. It is a clear cut case in which Mumia was found guilty and sentence to die. It's sad how Danny's widow has to relive the events each time convicted killer Mumia appeals his conviction. This happened in 1981, there is no reason why this POS should still be alive on Death Row.


----------



## Dane (Sep 26, 2003)

This song is also on the soundtrack to a documentary film released in September called "Barrel of a Gun." It was extensively researched with all sides presented, but in the end it's up to the viewer to decide who was in the right. It should be no surprise to us that the overwhelming majority of those who saw it concluded that the POS Cook/Mumia murdered Danny Faulkner. Fry Mumia!:skull:


----------

